# Size Comparison of other Fliegers ?



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi
i'd Love to see a side by side Pictures of a 45mm LACO Next to a Bigger Case Diameter like the IWC 46mm Big Pilot and or any 47mm Steinhart ..

i know that the 45mm LACO Wears Larger, but How Much Larger ?.

if someone has either IWC or Steinhart along with Laco Please Post some Pictures.

Many Thanks in Advance
Tony


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I really wish I was in a situation to help with this request Tony, but most embarrassingly I don't have a 45 mm Laco B-Uhr. I've got several 42 mm models and a 55 mm (which I know you own as well), and of course the 47 mm Steinhart, but I know that's not what you're after. I'll be interested to see such a comparison photo as well.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Uwe.

i've been going back&forth about the 45mm but still Not so Sure about it's Case Diameter .!
cause once you go Big (like 47mm) it's Hard to go back to a Smaller Size :-s.

but just Thought of something.
could someone with a 45mm LACO Measure the Crystal Please ?.. i know the 47mm Steinhart's Sapphire is 41mm . and since LACO has a Thinher Bezel, maybe it's Crystal or Dial is Close to Steinni :think:.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> could someone with a 45mm LACO Measure the Crystal Please ?.. i know the 47mm Steinhart's Sapphire is 41mm .


Well, it's around 38-39 mm on the 42 mm model, so I think it should be around 41 or more on the 45 mm.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Well, it's around 38-39 mm on the 42 mm model, so I think it should be around 41 or more on the 45 mm.


Good guess, I just measured the crystal on my 45mm Laco B-Uhr and it's 41mm.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great !
Thanks guys.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Just for reference, here's a quick comparison shot (and yes, it would have been ideal to have had the 45 mm in there too):









I appreciate that you don't want to go too small Tony, but you have to give the Laco 45 mm a few extra points for its case finish and heat blued hands, which makes it a more technically sophisticated watch.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> you have to give the Laco 45 mm a few extra points for its case finish and heat blued hands, which makes it a more technically sophisticated watch.


i Absolutely Agree with you.

i should also Add that i like the fact that LACO was one of the Original Company that made these Watches back in the Days. which is a Big Plus for me.

and Yes. Bigger is Better :-!.

Thanks for the Picture


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> i like the fact that LACO was one of the Original Company that made these Watches back in the Days.


It's also worth noting that Laco have the most accurate representations of the originals.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Not sure if this helps, but here is a side by side picture of my pilots..
Stowa 40, Laco 42, Steinhart 44


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I can do that Tony... I have LACO 55mm, LACO Dortmund 45mm, & Steinhart Vintage Ti 47mm

I can tell you from my opinion that while the 47mm Steinhart is big-ger, the LACO Dortmund 45 feels/appears bigger on the wrist because of the difference in the lugs.

As you know, the Steinhart lugs are thinker and curve down around the wrist, where as the LACO's are like the original and are thin and stick out straight.

I will take pics tonight for you and post them here.

I can also throw a Steinhart 44mm Nav.B Chrono into the mix if you like...



Tony A.H said:


> hi
> i'd Love to see a side by side Pictures of a 45mm LACO Next to a Bigger Case Diameter like the IWC 46mm Big Pilot and or any 47mm Steinhart ..
> 
> i know that the 45mm LACO Wears Larger, but How Much Larger ?.
> ...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

JSal said:


> I can do that Tony... I have LACO 55mm, LACO Dortmund 45mm, & Steinhart Vintage Ti 47mm


It took you long enough... ;-)

I knew _someone _here would have the combo Tony wanted for a direct comparison. Of course Pavel did a nice job for anyone who is interested in the smaller versions.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup, he sure did. Yours was good too. I wouldn't have even offered but no one had posted the 45mm LACO he was looking for so I figured another comparison couldn't hurt. I figured it would serve well as future reference for others too.



Uwe W. said:


> It took you long enough... ;-)
> 
> I knew _someone _here would have the combo Tony wanted for a direct comparison. Of course Pavel did a nice job for anyone who is interested in the smaller versions.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry Tony... I got home late and had some things to do... By the time I was done it was close to 11pm 

I will try to do it tonight.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok... Hope these help my friend...

Wrist Size: 7.25" - 7.50" (depends on temperature and/or inflamation)


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

JSal said:


> Ok... Hope these help my friend...
> 
> Wrist Size: 7.25" - 7.50" (depends on a temperature and/or inflamation)


Thanks for the comparison photos. Love the crown on the 55mm LE. I never realized how different the Steinhart's lugs and font were in relation to the Laco, they really give the watch an entirely different look.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken I believe the Steinhart Nav.B model is based on the original IWC b-uhr.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

JSal said:


> If I'm not mistaken I believe the Steinhart Nav.B model is based on the original IWC b-uhr.


Hands, dial font, and some crowns (the diamond ones), but not the case shape. It's some generic shape that they use for a number of their models. The crown on your Steinhart ironically actually more closely resembles that used by Laco.








The IWC crown








The IWC case lugs


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry, I know it looked that way but I didn't mean to infer the case dimensions were different. 
I was referring to what Logan2z said about the difference in number fonts. I should have quoted what he wrote and highlighted those words. I was tired after a long day and wanted to get to bed.



Uwe W. said:


> Hands, dial font, and some crowns (the diamond ones), but not the case shape. It's some generic shape that they use for a number of their models. The crown on your Steinhart ironically actually more closely resembles that used by Laco.
> 
> View attachment 937801
> 
> ...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

JSal said:


> Sorry, I know it looked that way but I didn't mean to infer the case dimensions were different.
> I was referring to what Logan2z said about the difference in number fonts. I should have quoted what he wrote and highlighted those words. I was tired after a long day and wanted to get to bed.


Absolutely nothing to be apologetic about! The statement is true for many design elements - I was just highlighting those that were definitely not historically correct.


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

pavel36 said:


> Not sure if this helps, but here is a side by side picture of my pilots..
> Stowa 40, Laco 42, Steinhart 44
> 
> View attachment 929828


Lovely trio you have there!

I've been pointed here by a fellow member and its just what I've been looking for. I'm about to purchase my first aviation style watch and the pic above confirms how the 42mm Laco compairs in size to the 44mm steinhart. There's not a lot in it and it's certainly changed my view and given me food for thought.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

frogmeister said:


> I've been pointed here by a fellow member and its just what I've been looking for. I'm about to purchase my first aviation style watch and the pic above confirms how the 42mm Laco compairs in size to the 44mm steinhart. There's not a lot in it and it's certainly changed my view and given me food for thought.


Glad to see you you in Laco as well! I hope you saw JSal's image in this thread that compares the 45 mm Laco with a 47 mm Steinhart, because aren't you were looking for something around 45 mm?


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah thanks Uwe. Again the smaller(if you can call it that) 45mm belies it's size and does look bigger. I have a wrist size of just over 7" so I think too big for me. The thread has given me ideas for a future piece to add once I get started. Cheers.


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah thanks Uwe. Again the smaller(if you can call it that) 45mm belies it's size and does look bigger. I have a wrist size of just over 7" so I think too big for me. The thread has given me ideas for a future piece to add once I get started. Cheers.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

JSal said:


> Ok... Hope these help my friend...
> 
> Wrist Size: 7.25" - 7.50" (depends on temperature and/or inflamation)


a Picture is Worth a Thousand Words.. and of course it Helped. indeed. the 45 mm Looks/Wears Bigger. 
MANY THANKS J. i Appreciate it .

Man. ! Talking about some eye candy here . Great Trio you got there :-!..
and BTW, which 55mm LACO is that one ?. does it have the Durowe or the Valgranges Caliber ?

Cheers


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> a Picture is Worth a Thousand Words.. and of course it Helped. indeed. the 45 mm Looks/Wears Bigger.
> MANY THANKS J. i Appreciate it .
> 
> Man. ! Talking about some eye candy here . Great Trio you got there :-!..
> ...


It's the latest Limited Edition LACO recently released.

Only 50 pcs for Baumuster-A model and 50 pcs for Baumuster-B model.

I picked up #02/50 for both models. It appears they still have some left if your looking.

The movement is the ETA A07.111 (modified to hand/manual winding) which is the Valgranges.

I wish it had the Durowe, but then again I have an original WWII Baumuster-B and that one has the Durowe.

I would have liked the picture of the three I took pics of to all have the same dial.

I could have done that but I'm still waiting for Steinhart to send me my Nav.B Vintage Ti Type-B Dial.

So potentially I could have had the LACO 55mm LE B-Dial, the Steinhart Nav.B B-Dial, and the LACO Dortmund B-Dial.

Pavel & Uwe also added some nice pics too.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

JSal said:


> but then again I have an original WWII Baumuster-B and that one has the Durowe.


Geeee !!!!!!!!
i'd be on Cloud 9 if i had this Watch . didn't know you have such a Treasure :-!.!!!! you're a very Fortunate Man.

well, you've seen my 55 mm. it also has the A07.111 (i think it was the 1st Special Edition.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> Geeee !!!!!!!!
> i'd be on Cloud 9 if i had this Watch . _*didn't know you have such a Treasure *_:-!.!!!! you're a very Fortunate Man.
> 
> well, you've seen my 55 mm. it also has the A07.111 (i think it was the 1st Special Edition.


You couldn't have missed that... I posted a thread about it when I bought it, with many pictures. I could be wrong but I think you might have even posted in it Tony.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/%2A%2A-pics%2A%2A-just-picked-up-original-1943-laco-beobachtungsuhr-784520.html


----------



## Dukat (Jun 22, 2013)

JSal said:


> Ok... Hope these help my friend...
> 
> Wrist Size: 7.25" - 7.50" (depends on temperature and/or inflamation)
> 
> ...


slight bump

thanks for these pictures and the wrist shots. It helps me tremendously to pick the right size and watch for me  (laco 45mm).


----------

